# Anyone intersted in a SOTM competition?



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I wanna get a June SOTM competition going but I need to find out who is interested as our last couple GFX competitions haven't had alot of interest.

So who's in? 

Due Date: TBA

Size 450 X 150 Maximum.

Theme: Non UFC fighters.

Prize: 1st Place 500,000 VBookie Points
2nd Place 150,000
3rd Place 50,000

We need to recieve a minimum of 6 members and all of those must be serious about submitting a piece, to the new guys who dont think there up to the competition I want to remind them that this is an excellent learning tool as all the GFX guys will be able to offer you a critique as well as the regular members who can share what they both like and dislike. I will also be offering 10,000 credits to every member who submits an entry for the first time.

1. Toxic
2. D.P.
3. Composure
4. Michael Carson - SOTM Virgin
5. chuck8807
6. Kyronicle


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

In it to win it. I have yet to win a SOTW...my era begins..NOW!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You know what D.P., I have won every type of GFX contest, have one signature competitions but have never won a SOTW.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I guess I am in.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm in, I've never joined one and it would be interesting to take part of it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sweet we got a new rookie and the return of Composure.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

This is going to be exciting.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Just finished mine. Sign up people.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey guys, I am finally on a mini summer break from school which has been kicking my ass with time, but im off til like midjuly so ill be able to do some stuff on here again... 

sign me up


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Sounds good fellas! Sign me up.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Damn the return or Composure and Kyronicle, this should be interesting 


We have met our minimum so lets give it till tommorow and then people can start submitting and once everone has there's in we'll put the voting up.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't feel so confident anymore. Lol.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Damn the return or Composure and Kyronicle, this should be interesting
> 
> 
> We have met our minimum so lets give it till tommorow and then people can start submitting and once everone has there's in we'll put the voting up.


So we can submit them now? Here's mine:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice man, this is what I got,


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's my entry:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Here's mine.

Nice sigs, guys!

I am in trouble, lol.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

heres mine


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

My Entry..


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Great stuff so far. I love that render Kryonicle. :thumbsup:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah lookin good guys! haha yeah D.P, the wonders of google image for a change! Hard getting good stock photos of Babalu, but luckily came across that one.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Anyone else who wants in well accept submission till tommorow.


----------

